# Lowering Carbohydrates



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi All,I have been decreasing my carbohydrates over the last five days and have found life to be a little nicer.. very humid around here with no IBS problems--very rare.I was a real bear the first two days of this..I ate 5 sugar-free jellos just to keep from hitting Friendly's for an ice cream.It's getting easier now I just hope I can continue because my energy level is much increased and my anxiety level has also leveled off.Anyone else had luck with this kind of eating habits??Talk to you later,Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Sea, you are sooo good! I tried it for a couple of days and gave up. Sometimes I can really set my willpower up and set my mind to it and do it but lately it has been awful. I am trying to watch what I eat again definately lowering carbs. At least I am saying no when my daughter askes if I want a choco chip cookie!!!!I have heard so many people saying that they feel better and lose alot of fibro symptoms when they drastically lower their carbs. I just can't swing it just yet. I'll get there though. Good for you, Sea!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

SEA and LYNNE, What type of carbohydrates are you cutting back on? The breads and starchy foods? Fruits and Veggies are carbs, too, but of a different nature. And the jello, SEA, isn't that a carb? I'm confused. Is it the sugar mostly that you're trying to cut back on? The refined sugar and/or all fruits? My Fibro. is with me no matter what the weather is like. I can't pin-point any one thing. I thought perhaps the humidity was a big culprit for intensifying it, but today was a perfect day. Dry and warm, but not bad.I find even the simple tasks will make my shoulders and neck burn. I've tried different posture techniques and everything. It's a bummer! And, if I really think about it, I hurt all over. I've learned so much from all of you out there! Thanks for being so helpful and friendly!!!! Hello to everyone out there!!!!! Take care.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hang in there LSynatschk!! You can do it if you do it gradually..I think the reason it helps our FM symptoms is because we have a carbohydrate intolerance which causes the IBS.Believe me if I can do it anyone can..The first night I had dreams about eating chocolate chip cookies!!bye for now,Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Fiesty,I too hurt all over during my bad days and weather seems to enhance my symptoms but if I overdo it, it doesn't much matter what the weather is like outside.As far as the Carbs go I am only consuming one complex carbo a day--potato, rice, bread.The rest of the day I consume protein foods like a chef salad, plain cheeseburger with spinach.Your right you have to watch your fruits and veggies like corn, bananas for example.I am also avoiding sugar items like ice cream and cakes, cookies. I still use 2 teaspoons in my coffee in am--I hate sweeteners. Also I have one caffeine item a day which is my coffee in am.I have already lost 5 lbs. and I am not starving or craving all my favorite junk foods....people with FM tend to crave sweets even more than the normal person.Well I will continue this for a while and see how it turns out..the jello is sugar-free so therefore you don't have the sugar content..I try to limit my artifical sweetener to once a day.well nice to hear from you I'll keep you posted on my progress. I also plan to start the Guafenisen treatment next tues. after my md. appt. She will map out my trigger points so I have a comparison before and after the treatment protocol. I used to take the Guafen. for my allergies but I later found out I was blocking the action of the drug at the kidney level by using products that contained salicylates.Oh well enough talking your ear off.Keep in touch.Sea


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Congrats Sea! I of course know that the high sugar causes my IBS symptoms to be worse. I also think that high sugars may have something to do with increased fatigue and fibro fog. I had great energy today and over-did it. Most likely, no matter the weather tomorrow, I will be aching.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Moldie,Don't you just love those days filled with energy!! You work yourself to exhaustion then you pay dearly for the rest of the week!! Well after 6 days of this diet change I lost now 8 lbs. Boy I guess I was eating way too many carbs!!Well I hope to make it through another day, my energy level is much better. I hope it lasts. I hope all is well with you, Moldie. Thanks for your support!Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Way to go, SEA!! You've given me the impetus to drag out my low carb diet sheets and diet books and have another "go" at it. I am so proud of you! Keep up the good work. Eight pounds...WOW.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

SEA, Hi I am new and I want to know about the carbs that you are deleting. I have a lot of friends that went on the Atkins Diet but I don't agree with that. Is it the sugars or yeast, the combination of both that plays havoc? I am full of questions as Calida and Milo know, I have not had anyone to really share my concerns with. This is great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

CONGRATULATIONS Sea - That had to take a lot of will power - I CRAVE the stuff - I am going to try real hard to cut back - tomorrow - LOL - actually I have already ruined today and will start today and continue tomorrow and see if it help with the 1000 or so symptoms I am experiencing! Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Wow What a great bunch you all are!! Your support is wonderful!!Well to answer some questions I am not doing the full Atkins diet which I also don't fully believe in--my mom did the strict version and lost 25 lbs. and looks great but I feel those of us with FM have quite an intolerance to carbos already.. we are prone to it for some unknown reason.I am starting to believe that this disease is a defect at the cellular level and thats why it affects our total body. But that's just an educated guess from reading alot of different data on the subject.Well here is a sample day for me this week:2 cups of coffee-1/2 decaf. & 1/2 reg. using 2 tsp. sugar and some cream.Then I go onto to have my fruit(1 piece for the entire day)At noon I have been eating a chefs salad or some egg beaters with cheese or meat and a veggie.For a snack I will have some low fat cottage cheese or a sugar-free jello.For dinner I always try to have meat, veggie and some sort of carbo like a potato or rice--very limited 1/2 cup.Later on I might have to have a sugar-free pop or a sugar-free custard. I do miss my ice cream and will reserve that for my very worst days--cravings!! The cravings have been cut down dramatically but there are moments. The other important thing I try to do is drink alot of water--You should take your weight and cut it in half and that will tell you how many ounces you should drink--I can't tell you all how many ounces I must drink!! Ha! Ha! Any other questions? Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Lexa,The carbos that I am avoiding are concentrated sugars like cakes, sweets, brownies etc.The other thing is I am only taking one complex carbo. like potato or rice per day.Some fruits also have carbos like bananas and corn also are filled with starch.So I have basically modified the atkins diet by adding in one complex carbo per day. What amazes me about the atkins diet is that even though you consume alot of protein your cholesterol drops significantly!!by the way welcome to our group as you can see we have quite a fantastic bunch of people who take the time to support strangers in the same boat.So ask away as you will find everyones experiences to be helpful.Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Stacey and Calida,Your encouragement will get me through another day of dietary restrictions.Don't give up!! The first few days are miserable but it does get easier. I ate 5 sugar-free jellos my second day-but do whatever it takes to stay on track.thanks again and good luck. If I can do it so can't you--one minute at a time--you should be pro's at living like that by now!Take Care,Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi everyone,I confess I am a terrible junk food addict. I take alergic reactions to sugar substitutes which means if I want to quit I will never have another sweet again, for me, with the cravings caused by my med, I can't imagine it. But I'm trying hard. I have eaten at least 2 chocolate bars a day since I was 5, and often more than that, I haven't had a peice in weeks, I try to walk away from the cookies and cake (another weakness for me) but when the craving is too much I go for arrowroot cookies, they are lower in sugar than most and easy on the stomach. There are so many things in my life that need changing, but I think it is easier for me to make lasting changes by working on one thing at a time, please wish me luck, it will have to help me when willpower fails me. But I have to say this, even though I have dropped my sugar intake by 80 to 90%, it hasn't made much difference in how I feel, and my fog is worse than ever, possibly withdrawl?Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi all,I too eat alot of bread, potatoes and junk food and lollies. I don't smoke or drink, there are so many things I can't do anymore but the one thing I can do is eat, so hence getting abook to read or watching the tv leaves alot of time to eat rubbish.Although, I have made a appt with an allergist for later in the month, I have alot of problems with my sinuses so maybe I am allergic to wheat.It will be interesting to see what he says, but then I will have a major dilemma, I am sure he will say no more junk food, no caffeine( diet coke) , no more sugarine etc etc so then what do I do....life sucks!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Well hang in there. As I am writing this I am eating Cantalope and find myself wishing it was a big fluffy muffin--but I will take it one step at a time.I agree that you all have given up so much already and food is the only thing left for alot of us. I would only suggest to cut back on sugars, not to eliminate them totally.You must enjoy life and if eating a nice piece of cheesecake will make you feel better then go for it--I am just trying moderation right now because it has increased my energy level and helped my IBS.well have to runSea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Congrats Sea:Glad to hear that you are doing well on the low carb diet. I want to try this too. I've been thinking about it for quiet some time, but haven't got my act in gear yet. I love my rice, pasta and breads. I think that is what I will miss the most. Would I have to cut these out completely? I've noticed lately that I can't stomach rice (I'm not sure if it's the rice or the soya sauce I put in it). Anyways, it sounds like this is working for you and you feel better which is always a bonus. Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi Weener,How are you? To answere your question you don't have to give up bread and pasta completely. I have one complex carbo, ex. bread or pasta a day. I find that if you limit it to a reasonable amount you won't have the surge in insulin. Everything in moderation!So give it a try, even if you only make one change in your diet you may see the differemce in your energy level-move slowly so you don't get discouraged--I am finding that my cravings aren't as intense now that I have cut the carbos way down.Nice talking with you.Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi,Well to let you know I am not perfect I indulged in a big fat ice cream sundaeu and some french fries!!!It's that time of the month and my cravings did come back to get the best of me.. but as long as I hit the straight and arrow today I will recover--I do have to say that I woke up feeling very achy today--Is there a connection??Oh well I will keep you informed--by the way I am waiting on the Guiafen. treatment for a while I really don't want to get worse yet.bye,Sea


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ive been dieting seince i was 11yrs old.just the thought is a magor depression triger. does it really help that much?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

hi Squrts,I do think lowering your carbs does increase your energy and makes you feel better all around.I am taking in one form of carbohydrate a day--I try to go until supper with just protein and a fruit for breakfast.That way I can feel good about having the carbo with my supper.talk with you later.Sea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea:Thanks for the advice. I think I will start the low carb diet on Monday. I can't wait to see the results. Besides I've put on a few pounds over the winter and need to take it off now. What's the difference between a complex carbo and a regular carbo? I need to get a book on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi Weener,The difference between a complex carbo and a simple is the sugar content. A complex carbo is like rice, potato, bread.A simple carbo is cake, brownies, cookies or anything sweet.The complex carbos take longer to break sown and the simple sugars are fast acting causing you pancreas to release alot of insulin to control your blood sugar level.If your taking in more protein than carbos it forces your body to use your fat stores for energy. Hope this helps.Sea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Sea for explaining the carbo thing to me. I'm going to buy a book explaining the low carb diet. Can you recommend one? Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

My doctor put me on the Atkins diet (high protien, low carb)6 weeks ago because I was experiencing hypoglycemic symptoms, which is not uncommon in fibro sufferers. I cannot tell you how much better I feel. I have a lot more energy and less pain. My craving for sweets is gone and my appetite is under control. I was very skeptical at first. But, if you can stick with the diet through the induction period (first two weeks), you will see a big change by the 3rd week.


> quote:Originally posted by Sea:*Hi All,I have been decreasing my carbohydrates over the last five days and have found life to be a little nicer.. very humid around here with no IBS problems--very rare.I was a real bear the first two days of this..I ate 5 sugar-free jellos just to keep from hitting Friendly's for an ice cream.It's getting easier now I just hope I can continue because my energy level is much increased and my anxiety level has also leveled off.Anyone else had luck with this kind of eating habits??Talk to you later,Sea*


----------

